# Tivo 2.5.6 RC18 new?



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Think my Bolt got an update last night. Is this a new version? Roamio and Premire both report RC14 now as well.

Help with the HDMI or Plex issues?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Just checked and my Bolt is also on RC18 not sure when it came out. Someone has also posted about it in another thread/Forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10742047#post10742047


----------



## donnlewis (Oct 27, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> Just checked and my Bolt is also on RC18 not sure when it came out. Someone has also posted about it in another thread/Forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10742047#post10742047


That would be me. I saw an update last night. Not sure if it fixes the Netflix issue or not. Had the problem (Netflix) before the update. Used Netflix after and it was fine, but not a definitive test.

Would love to know exactly what 20.5.6RC18 is intended to fix.


----------



## JolDC (Dec 21, 2001)

Fixes Comcast on demand freezes on Bolts.

http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Video-...Demand-Playback-Issue-Resolution/td-p/2657681


----------



## donnlewis (Oct 27, 2006)

JolDC said:


> Fixes Comcast on demand freezes on Bolts.
> 
> http://forums.xfinity.com/t5/Video-...Demand-Playback-Issue-Resolution/td-p/2657681


Yes. But is that all it fixes?


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

donnlewis said:


> Yes. But is that all it fixes?


Be nice to get some patch notes ... when new updates are released- especially for the folks who visit this forum.


----------



## pinballnut (Dec 31, 2015)

Exciting!


----------

